# The Houston Rockets 2005 Draft Thread



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

C'mon everyone, aren't you excited?? This is our first 1st rounder Since the year we landed Yao (and Boki)! We've had some discussion on some possibilities for this pick already, but with more workouts being held and players to be withdrawing from the draft, we should see lots of movement w/ mock drafts in the coming weeks leading to the draft.

Houston's pick this year:
1st round (24th overall pick)
No 2nd round pick

As mentioned, I would personally prefer a proven player with lots of energy and athleticism - and Hakim Warrick fits the bill perfectly. He's an undersized PF (which I know we in Houston are all very sick of by now) and has a terrible outside game, but I believe with his skill and experience he can make an immediate impact on this team as a 6th/7th man. Problem is he's currently projected to be selected around the 15-20th pick, so we will likely not have the opportunity to pick him barring a trade.

MRC's been high on Wayne Simien all year, and he's currently projected to go late first round. Another proven player on a successful team, he has been one of the best PFs in college for years. While he is considerably more bulky than Warrick, he is also short at 6'8", and has had a history of shoulder problems. A skilled post player, I can picture him reaching the level of Corliss Williamson (in his prime). 

Ronny Turiaf's name has also been mentioned. He's a big PF, and can fit our immediate need in that position, but may have less of an upside than the fore-mentioned players.

So let's get some discussion going! Talk about who you want Houston to pick (and why), and whether we should consider making any trades on draft day. In case everyone's forgotten, we actually did make a trade in last year's draft: Luis Flores (and cash I think?) for Vassillis Spanoulis! Feel free to also talk about other teams' picks, and/or the draft in general!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Before reading your post Yao Mania I was so ready to pick up wayne simeon with the 24th pick but after your description i think i will pass on the undersized simeon. Reminds me alot of Mo Taylor.

I think warrick could slip into the rockets hands. The reason is with all the foreign players and unproven high school hacks the stupid Gm's and owners are all looking for the next Dirk and Kobe. So they waste their picks on worthless unproven potential. So warrick could be one of those who slips through the cracks.

And Turiaff......his hair is to crazy to be in a rockets uniform.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I doubt GMs would be going for high school players as much as they did last year. 8 of the first 10 players last year were high schoolers and last year was one of the worst drafts in a long time, nobody came up big and it doesnt look as if they will be coming up big anytime soon. Rockets should pick either Kennedy Winston or Monta Ellis if they can get him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> I doubt GMs would be going for high school players as much as they did last year. 8 of the first 10 players last year were high schoolers and last year was one of the worst drafts in a long time, nobody came up big and it doesnt look as if they will be coming up big anytime soon. Rockets should pick either Kennedy Winston or Monta Ellis if they can get him.


Really? 'cuz Al Jefferson, Josh Smith and J.R. Smither were all thought to be steals in the draft.

Simien's 6'8", but he doesn't play like 6'8". He should be able to be a decent rebounder in the league, better than Mo Taylor at least :sour:


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Simien is 6-9 3/4 he's already been measured, he is NOT 6-8.


How many websited have to report he is nearly 6-10 before people stop with the he's 6-8 crap?


Simien or Ike Diogu is who they should target.

They are by far the two most underrated players in the draft. Either one is the best PF Rockets have had since Thorpe.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Ike Diogu:*










*6-8 | 225 lbs.
Stats:* .58 FG% | .80 FT% | 22.6 PPG | 9.8 RPG | 2.3 BPG | 1.82 PPS
*also shoots 40% from 3-point range.

Scouting Summary:
+ Highly refined game, great understanding, good at drawing fouls
+ Great footwork and fundamentally sound in the block
+ Great shot-blocker for his size and plays with high intensity
+ Very high field goal percentage and has great range
+ Soft hands, catches nearly every pass and is a fantastic rebounder
+ Passes out of the double team well 
+ Excellent help defender
+ Great stamina, seems to never come out of the game
+ Great balance and body control, extremely strong (think Malik Rose)
+ Converts at the line
+ Very Coachable

- Not much upside left, has shown little improvement
- Slow lateral speed, not quick or explosive
- Undersized (6-8, 255) 
- Below average ball handler

I feel that if it weren't for failing "bigs" like Marcus Fizer, Ike Diogu would have been a fringe lottery draft pick. He is not quick enough to defend small forwards but is strong enough to match up with most PF's in the league. He is an assassin in the block and has good range out to 20 feet. He is also an intelligent player that understands spacing and can run the pick and roll effectively for our guards. His build is similar to Elton Brand's, is as versatile as Donyell Marshall, but fear that he could be the next Robert Traylor or Marcus Fizer. I think Diogu is worth a shot.. the fact that he is as consistent and as solid as he is, I dont think you could really go wrong. We know how much Jon Barry, Ryan Bowen, and Deke have done for our team despite getting limited minutes. I wouldn't mind having Diogu backing up our front court.

*Best Case:* Poor man's Elton Brand.
*Worst Case:* Marcus Fizer

--------------------------------------------

*Hakim Warrick*










*6-8 | 215 lbs.
Stats:* .55 FG% | .68 FT% | 21.4 PPG | 8.6 RPG | 0.8 BPG | 1.57 PPS

Scouting Summary:
+ Athletic rebounder
+ Strong finisher
+ Above average handle and good shooting mechanics
+ Tremendous upside

- One dimensional, very raw athlete
- Size and weight
- Poor defense

Warrick is the college version of K-Mart... so I'm thinking when he reaches the NBA, we can call him Mini-Mart. When I think of Warrick, I think of the Drew Goodens, Stromile Swifts, and the Steven Hunters in this league. They all rely purely on athleticism and have a tendency to make boneheaded plays that threaten to banish these players to the bench for good. The difference between DGood, Stro, Steven _Who? _ and Warrick is that Warrick is just a shade over 6'8" while the others are flirting with 7-feet. For Warrick to make any real contribution, he has to get much stronger and bigger without sacrificing his advantage in quickness. I doubt he could stop Josh Smith, let's not even think about Tim Duncan and Jermaine O'Neal. JVG will also have to do a good job of polishing up the raw Warrick so that he resembles Shawn Marion or Josh Howard.

*Best Case:* Very Poor Man's Shawn Marion
*Worst Case:* Jonathan Bender



Tomorrow - Ronny Turiaf, Jarrett Jack, Wayne Simien


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I am really doubting that the rockets are going to draft jarrett jack so you might as well save you breath on that guy.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Only problem is Diguo measured out at 6-7, so Simien is almost 3 inches taller according to all the draft reports coming in.


Digu is still very good and underrated....


I think Diogu would be a better player than Kenny Thomas was.

If Simien is healthy, he's the topppp of the two.


Either way it would be a huge upgrade, and with Howard also there......

the PF spot would look a lot better than Weatherspoon/Padgett/Bowen?/Baker


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Ming_7_6 said:


> Only problem is Diguo measured out at 6-7, so Simien is almost 3 inches taller according to all the draft reports coming in.
> 
> 
> Digu is still very good and underrated....
> ...


I heard Simien's stock is rising cuz of the sudden growth in hight, think we still gota shot at him at 24, if he's 6'10 we should def get him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> *Ike Diogu:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff TManiAC, hope you'll keep posting those bios up.

It does look like Simien's stock is rising up fast, but that could be a blessing in disguise as it will push back some other talents that may be better suited for us.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Did anyone notice in this write up that three of the top five PF selections have drawn comparison to three rocket players (current/former)?

http://probasketball.about.com/od/nbadraftplayerprofiles/a/playerranking05_4.htm

Two of these players the Rockets may consider drafting. A thought for everyone to poke holes in. What if the Rockets traded the 24th pick and an expiring contract for Darko? I don't know if the numbers would gel but I'm sure someone will let me know.

Wouldn't he be better that any of the choices that will be available at 24?

Here is the part of the article I am referring to.

Sure Thing: The requisite size doubts that plague nearly every college power forward will cost *Wayne Simien* come Draft night, but there isn't a more polished product at the 4 available this year. 
Simien's ability to score with either hand and his knack for not only getting to the line, but also converting at an 80+% clip should not be taken lightly. Will he need to extend his shooting range, put more time into his average defensive abilities and demonstrate he can stay healthy for a full season? Absolutely, but with so many teams in need of a guy who they can go to in the post for an automatic bucket, it amazes us that this *Juwan Howard * clone will fall to the end of Round One.
Hidden Gem: Speaking of undersized terrors in the paint, Cincinnati's *Jason Maxiell* plays far bigger than his 6-foot-6 frame belies. He's wide and has a great wingspan, making him a legitimate shot-blocking and offensive rebounding threat in the NBA. Offensively, he's a got a soft touch on his jumper and operates well in the post. Adding a little consistency at the line --where he's likely to half his points -- will go a long way in determining his success. Should be a dependable player on par with *Clarence Weatherspoon*. 
Big Rep, Big Letdown: We've come full circle on *Ronny Turiaf*, from ardent supporters to ambivalent skeptics. Whether it's fair or not, the downgrade comes from Turiaf's piddling performances in the big spot. Whenever Gonzaga needed Turiaf to come up large, he responded with an off-shooting night or frequent turnovers or a night watching the action while in foul trouble. Turiaf's greatest flaw is his poor decision-making with the ball in his hands, which often nullifies his impressive footwork and agility in the post. And he magnifies his offensive errors by being a negligible presence on the glass. The rebounds he gets are because he's 6'9" in a conference stocked with diminutive players. Bottom line: he looks the part, but his production says otherwise. Sounds a lot like *Maurice Taylor*.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Diogu has measured at 6'9 with shoes on and a 7'4 wingspan. Plus I have watched him his whole college career and he has shown alot of improvement every year. He improved into a good outside shooter and now a very good shot blocker. He would fit perfectly with Yao Ming but I think he will be gone way before your pick.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Diogu has measured at 6'9 with shoes on and a 7'4 wingspan. Plus I have watched him his whole college career and he has shown alot of improvement every year. He improved into a good outside shooter and now a very good shot blocker. He would fit perfectly with Yao Ming but I think he will be gone way before your pick.


Believe Suns going to pick him at 21st.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I could see him going earlier than that. Maybe to Memphis or New Jersey.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Rockets may be interesting in drafting a power forward who gets off the floor quickly to rebounds and blocks or alters shots.









*Andray Blatche *
*Birthdate: 8/22/86*
*NBA Position: Power Forward *
*College: Undecided*
*Class: HS Senior*
*Ht: 7-0*
*Wt: 230 *
*Hometown: Syracuse, NY *
*High School: South Kent Prep (NJ)*
 
*Strengths: *Long and athletic prospect with good potential... Plays well facing the basket and can put the ball on the floor as he has a great handle for someone his size. Has shown a good outside shot but needs to work on his consistency... Gets off the floor quickly and blocks or alters shots... Runs the floor well and gets rebounds due to his length and leaping ability.

*Weaknesses:* Needs to play with more effort and consistency. Dominates some games and is non-existent in others... While he has range on his outside shot he needs to work on being a consistent shooter... Like many of the Kevin Garnett clones these days, Blatche is infatuated with the perimeter. Floats around on the outside at times when he should be down low posting up... Decent speed, but isn’t quick enough to get by defenders at the next level... At almost seven feet tall, Blatche has all the physical tools to make it big in the NBA one day, it just won’t be anytime soon... Will be a project for whichever team decides to select him. 

*Notes:* _Has made it clear he intends to bypass college and go straight to the league. Will need to show solid progress to be a first round selection._


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

I believe Andray Blatche weight 280 lbs.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

maxrider said:


> Believe Suns going to pick him at 21st.


This rumor stuff is getting crazy.
According to Ike Diogu's agent, he hasn't done workout for Phoenix yet.
I think he's 6-8 in shoes, not 6-9 like some other rumor said he is.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I read that he is 6'7 3/4 without shoes and 6'9 with shoes. Where you there when they mesured him? Wingspan matters more than height. He doesnt block shots with his head or shoot with his head or grab rebounds with his head.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

I think those agent spread those rumor around, so they can get their client better shot at higher pick. 6-9 PF is more attractive than 6-8.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

maxrider said:


> I believe Andray Blatche weight 280 lbs.


Where did you got the info that he is 280 lbs, 50lbs extra?


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> Where did you got the info that he is 280 lbs, 50lbs extra?


I have no idea. That's just from on top of my head.
Some site listed him at 230, 240, 248 lbs.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ming_7_6 said:


> Only problem is Diguo measured out at 6-7, so Simien is almost 3 inches taller according to all the draft reports coming in.
> 
> 
> Digu is still very good and underrated....
> ...


I think I remember him measuring 6-7.75 (closer to 6-8)

and also u forgot to mention Ike measured an amazing 7-4.5 wingspan (while I think Simien ha less than 7 ft wingspan)


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

I've read on several reports he was 6-7, more Brand size.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

T-mac has a 7-4 wingspan and Brand has an 7-6 wingspan.


His wingspan is NOT "amazing" but it certainly makes him more like a 6-10 or 6-11 player.


In essence he can probably play taller than Simien can.

Digou is VERY good, I would be excied if we got him, HOWEVER Simien is an absolute BEAST.


Not an Amare "Beast", imagined by just fans and media, no this guy is an Oakley like enforcer, but he's skilled, and he has a lot of range on his J.

Simien really should be the target.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

hitokiri315 said:


> Before reading your post Yao Mania I was so ready to pick up wayne simeon with the 24th pick but after your description i think i will pass on the undersized simeon. Reminds me alot of Mo Taylor.
> 
> I think warrick could slip into the rockets hands. The reason is with all the foreign players and unproven high school hacks the stupid Gm's and owners are all looking for the next Dirk and Kobe. So they waste their picks on worthless unproven potential. So warrick could be one of those who slips through the cracks.
> 
> And Turiaff......his hair is to crazy to be in a rockets uniform.


 I disagree. Mo Taylor was a ***** who lived on jumpers. Simien is a demon and the second coming for Kenyon Martin, except he has many more low post moves. Also, contrary to what most people have said, apparently he's a legit 6'9", which gives him decent size along with great post moves and limitless aggression.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Also, I don't get all this talk about Simien's defense. From watching him, I see him as an excellent rebounder with not only great athleticism but also very solid fundamentals. His only knock on defense is that he isn't the greatest shot blocker.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

At the Chicago Pre-Draft camp, Simien measured in at 6'9" (in shoes) and 256 lbs, with a wingspan of 7'0". Diogu measured in at 6'8" (in shoes) and 255 lbs, with a wingspan of 7'3.5". Can't really go wrong with either.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm with all the Simien supporters here. I read his profile on nbadraft.net and my jaw nearly hit the floor. Exactly what we need. EXACTLY what we need. Granted, he's not huge--but neither is Elton Brand, and that hasn't stopped him from succeeding. Success is, granted, a relative term. But: if we got someone who could step in and give us 12 and 8 a night, with solid defense, some hard fouls, and take some of the pressure off of Yao in the post and free up McGrady on the drives... What more do we need in this draft? Anything? 

(Yes, a PG would be nice, too... but the team is at its best when the ball is in the hands of McGrady or Yao. I don't think a point guard is our #1 priority.)


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Here is the results of the Chicago pre-draft camp http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1001


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ike measured a 9'1" reach, Simien recorded an 8'11" reach (1/2" less than Hakim Warrick).


----------



## BigDubSimien (Jun 15, 2005)

I would love to see Wayne in Houston, but it seems he is moving up the draft board. It is kind of a catch 22 situation with Wayne. I want to see him go to a real good team, but at the same time you want him to go as good as he possibly can. I'd much rather see him go to Houston though.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's a question: If Chris Taft was still available at 24 should we take the chance on him? NBA actually has him on the 24th spot rite now! There's no doubt he still has great potential and has an NBA body, but his stock has been dropped significantly from poor play this season and lack of desire to succeed. I don't think very highly of him at the moment, but if there's any place that can turn a player's attitude around, it's here in Houston. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

KeiranHalcyon said:


> I'm with all the Simien supporters here. I read his profile on nbadraft.net and my jaw nearly hit the floor. Exactly what we need. EXACTLY what we need.


Those profiles make scrubs look like future MVP candidates. I always skip to the "Weaknesses" section.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Those profiles make scrubs look like future MVP candidates. I always skip to the "Weaknesses" section.



LOL Hakeem, what are they supposed to say?

Strengths: This guy sucks, he has none. GMs would be stupid to draft this guy. Etc,etc.

Come on now man. 


I'm liking Taft,Simien,Turiaf and Warrick.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wayne Simien would be a very good addition. He'd be like the Rockets' version of Udonis Haslem.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't know why NBADraft.net has Warrick's stock rising. He was easily outmuscled in workouts and isn't suitable for our half court offense, alongside Yao Ming. Plus, he reminds me too much of Eddie Griffin. Warrick would be better suited for Phoenix or New Jersey, where he could be the recipient of passes from Kidd/Nash in transition. 

I'm still a big fan of Jack. We need strong, athletic penetrating guards. It's the only way to keep our offense from going stagnant and keep defenses on their toes. Right they now all the offense is created by McGrady or Yao.

Dawson has also been scouting Roko Ukic (along with Ainge), a 6'5 PG who's stock has seen a late rise. Ainge is a good evaluator of talent and has made some solid picks in the last couple of drafts, so if Ukic slips past Boston... who knows.

The big men I like are Simien and Diogu. We need to pay the Clippers for their high 2nd rounder and take Turiaf with it, considering how deep this draft is. Taft isn't going to drop past Memphis or Sacramento. We should still have alot of options available with the 24th pick, I think Dawson needs to go with the best option available... whether it's a PG, PF or swingman.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't know what to think of the mock drafts right now.... but it'd be interesting to see if we make any trades of 2nd rounders this draft, 'cuz I think there are a couple that can play in this league. 

I'd like to see Aaron Miles as a potential pick-up for us, I think he can turn into a servicable back-up PG, and would be even better if we do happen to land Simien and establish the Kansas connection.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Is it really true that Jerry West was selling the 19th pick? If so, try to purchase the 19th pick and trade it along with the 24th and a future first round pick to Charlotte for #5. Gerald Green anyone?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> Is it really true that Jerry West was selling the 19th pick? If so, try to purchase the 19th pick and trade it along with the 24th and a future first round pick to Charlotte for #5. Gerald Green anyone?


love him


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I don't know why NBADraft.net has Warrick's stock rising. He was easily outmuscled in workouts and isn't suitable for our half court offense, alongside Yao Ming. Plus, he reminds me too much of Eddie Griffin. Warrick would be better suited for Phoenix or New Jersey, where he could be the recipient of passes from Kidd/Nash in transition.
> 
> I'm still a big fan of Jack. We need strong, athletic penetrating guards. It's the only way to keep our offense from going stagnant and keep defenses on their toes. Right they now all the offense is created by McGrady or Yao.
> 
> ...


what warrick lacks in stregnth he makes up in athleticism and muscle can always be added. Warrick's versatile and you wouldnt need to worry he'll never fall to the rockets


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

muscle cannot always be added ask Keith Closs. he go cut for being to skinny.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

It looks like Wayne Simien, Ike Diogu, or Jarrett Jack if he drops. But Van Gundy camp gives us no intel.

I don't think they'd draft a HS player.

Also, don't get too excited over those Nbadraft.net scouting reports. They make it seem like every draft pick is a superstar waiting to turn a franchise around, when in reality, #24 is just gonna get you a low-initial minutes role player.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Jack and Ike can be very good players in my opinon and if they fall to you at 24. They could start next season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sherwin said:


> It looks like Wayne Simien, Ike Diogu, or Jarrett Jack if he drops. But Van Gundy camp gives us no intel.
> 
> I don't think they'd draft a HS player.
> 
> Also, don't get too excited over those Nbadraft.net scouting reports. They make it seem like every draft pick is a superstar waiting to turn a franchise around, when in reality, #24 is just gonna get you a low-initial minutes role player.


Honestly, if you really think about it, if we manage to draft someone who can actually make our rotation we should be more than happy. Draft picks really are overrated - a lot of guys have great accomplishments in college, or have a lot of potential... but everything changes once u enter the big leagues.

We've had 2 previous #13 picks played for us - Reece Gaines and Boki Nachbar - and they're both no longer with team, nor doing much in the NBA (but Boki's still my boy!). A lot of guys look very servicable from their profile, but as similar as they may seem, Simiem could become an all-star in this league while Diogu may never play in the league, and vice versa. 

Anyway, to conclude, I'm not hoping for a diamond in the rough, but I sure hope whoever we get will be good enough to make an impact on a team destined to win.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Less than 11 hours until the draft! Lot of buzz about the Rockets taking Luther Head or Julius Hodge with the #24 pick if Jack is not available. CD was on the radio and dodged questions about PF's, we may be looking exclusively at guards/swingmen even if Simien is still on the board at 24.

Not a fan of Hodge, even if he manages to add 15-20 pounds this offseason (which doesn't seem likely) he isn't a great prospect. Jack of all trades, master of none. Not sure what I think about using a #24 pick on Head, if we can pay the Clippers for that early 2nd rounder we can nab him there.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm crossing my fingers for Jack or Diogu. Atleast Simien. Hodge is going to be out of the league as soon as his first contract ends.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

For some reason, I'm thinking we are trying to get a 2nd rd pick along with that #24 pick.

I think what MRC said is basically what it might come down to. If Jack is there at #24, the Rockets go after him. If not, Head will be the pick. Diogu, Simien,Taft,Head,Warrick,Jack and Turiaf are the players I think we'll be drafting.

Look for some trades to happen with us also. CF and their rumors about Wesley,Sura and other things could happen within the next 8 hrs and beyond, so be on the lookout for that too.

Lastly, the Rockets well turn some heads today (nothing about Luther Head, no puns dammit :laugh: ). I feel something, at least, SOMEWHAT, crazy will happy today.

YES SIRRRR!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Finally, I can get onto the site! I've slacked off the past 2 hrs at work following the draft, and trying to get on this site!!

I wasn't very happy about the Head pick at first, but the more I think about it, the more I believe this guy can contribute to our team right away. As I said earlier, I'd be happy just to have someone who can make our roster at this point, and Head can certainly do so.

In all honestly I don't know too much about Head other than profiles and scouting reports... anyone else wish to comment on him?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I was cursing when Denver/Portland took Jack with the #22 pick. I don't think Head was worth the #24 pick, but he should be able to contribute immediately. He fills our pressing needs in the backcourt as he is athletic and is a finisher. Most impressive is his work ethic. Can't direct an offense right now but that doesn't mean he won't be able to a couple years down the road. 

Turiaf and Taft were both mid 2nd rounders, too bad we passed up on buying some picks there.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I love Head and I think he will be a stud in the league. However, I don't know how good of fit he is in Houston. He's a better wing defender than Wesley or Sura have to offer, but he's a combo guard who can really stroke the ball. Also, I don't know if he's a great post passer, a problem I've seen with the Houston guards. Either way, he should replace one of the wing men sooner or later.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> I love Head and I think he will be a stud in the league. However, I don't know how good of fit he is in Houston. He's a better wing defender than *Wesley* or Sura have to offer, but he's a combo guard who can really stroke the ball. Also, I don't know if he's a great post passer, a problem I've seen with the Houston guards. Either way, he should replace one of the wing men sooner or later.


Disagree with you there, Wesley is an amazing defender of bigger guards despite his size. Head is not there yet.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I laughed when Stern pronounced Hakim Warrick "Hakeem Warrick" and they showed his highlights, including a couple of clumsy Dream Shakes.


----------

